# Crimson Slaughter up for pre-order & Updated Chaos Space Marine battleforce



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

So by now you have probably noticed it - But in case you haven't, the following is now up for pre-order:

*Crimson Slaughter: A Codex supplement*

The much talked-about supplement is now up for grabs on the Games Workshop website. You can also get a 500-copy limited edition if you are interested in that sort of thing (Which I am - Collector at heart and all.)











Not much has been revealed except that it unlocks Possessed as troops (which is most likely not that usefull, but could be quite fun in fluff games.) I will look forward to seeing the new artifacts and other small tweaks.

*Chaos Space Marine Attack Force*










To supply the new supplement, a new battleforce is also available. It contains the following models:
- 10 Chaos Space Marines
- 5 Terminators
- 1 Terminator Lord
- 5 Raptors
- 1 Forgefiend
- 1 Rhino

The total price is 120£, which saves you roughly 32£, which is a pretty nice save all together.

*Chaos Helbrute*










Last, but not least, the awesome new Helbrute model is also out. While the unit is questionable in it's effeciency, the model is kick-ass! The price? 33£.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I'm buying a bundle! For the first time ever!
I'm going to buy 'The Terror Begins', the one with the helbrute and the supplement. For the low, low price of £63!

(price sold separately, £63)

Take my money gw! :laugh:


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

you u think they would be better doing 1k son or the death guard and not a little little chapter then added after


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have no problems with a supplement dedicated to a more obscure and new chapter. It helps diversify the fluff more, and it's neat to be at the beginning of something.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

As much as I love the idea of seeing some of the smaller chapters, I think Thousand Sons needs so much work that they really should come next. They're also the most divergent from Chaos, because they never really were active traitors.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I look forward to spending reading it! 

We now have a Legion Codex and a Traitor Codex. (and one that's filled with Daemon type troops for ace alliance with Daemon codex)


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I think I'll pick up the limited edition codex, it looks super nice and it will give me a slightly different codex to pull from vs the standard dex that I'm borrow from my friend. Then I'll pick up a helbrute near the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Xabre said:


> As much as I love the idea of seeing some of the smaller chapters, I think Thousand Sons needs so much work that they really should come next. They're also the most divergent from Chaos, because they never really were active traitors.



That would be great. I love their fluff and it has such a dynamic to it. They really aren't bad, they were just screwed over.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> That would be great. I love their fluff and it has such a dynamic to it. They really aren't bad, they were just screwed over.


By slannesh.

I differently going to get the attack force as that sorts out the rest of army. May get the hellbrute just for show as like everyone I think it's a great looking model


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Very cool indeed. Love the new Helbrute, but doubt I'll be buying it for now - although, I might of course get a supplement...


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

As I'm pretty sure GW has said...

Shut the fuck up about Legions. You want Legions, bring Cult Troops, or play 30k. The focus on Chaos Space Marines is the warbands, not the Legions.

I think it all looks pretty sweet, and should unlock some pretty cool builds.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

loki619 said:


> you u think they would be better doing 1k son or the death guard and not a little little chapter then added after


I've been thinking about this and I suspect the reason is more practical than midnight suggests. I think it comes down to creative freedom and fan expectations. 

If GW release a cult legion codex it's a smaller sales demographic and there are huge expectations on what a cult legion codex might include and how it would function. Besides, it would be a comparatively large time investment because writing 1 would necessitate writing all the others at some point. If they didn't it would be a public relations nightmare.

By releasing a codex for a new traitor chapter GW can make it anything they want without the fear of directly alienating long time players.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I've been thinking about this and I suspect the reason is new practical than midnight suggests. I think it comes down to creative freedom and fan expectations.
> 
> If GW release a cult legion codex it's a smaller sales demographic and there are huge expectations on what a cult legion codex might include and how it would function. Besides, it would be a comparatively large time investment because writing 1 would necessitate writing all the others at some point. If they didn't it would be a public relations nightmare.
> 
> By releasing a codex for a new traitor chapter GW can make it anything they want without the fear of directly alienating long time players.


Hear what your saying mate but I find it hard to imagine a legion Dex would not sell like hot cakes - what Chaos player would not jump for joy at a Night Lords Dex, or an Iron Warriors Dex etc? Plus they have already raised this expectation by releasing Black Legion.
The cynical part of me says this is GW milking the fan boys who will part with £30 a pop for any old shite, and they will drip feed this sort of crap into the mix while eventually doing the proper legion Dex slow time - look at the HH series to see how the company will milk a golden goose.

From a gamers perspective, I cannot believe the overwhelming clamour in Bugmans Bar was for this release over Legion?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Sadly by releasing this warband codex they have in my eyes given up on legions altogether. Although, I welcome more diversity in the game I think the idea of a focusing on one warband was a dumb idea. They should have just made a elite version of the current codex, or something along those lines. I mean really who gives a shit about some nobodies that accomplished nothing. I mean loyalist chapters are almost all former legions(Expect maybe the black templar, but they have more or less gotten the sisters of battle treatment at this point), while these idiots are just a bunch of nobodies relatively speaking. 

Its like if they suddenly released a codex flesh tearers for the loyalists.


----------



## d3m01iti0n (Jun 5, 2012)

LukeValantine said:


> Sadly by releasing this warband codex they have in my eyes given up on legions altogether. Although, I welcome more diversity in the game I think the idea of a focusing on one warband was a dumb idea. They should have just made a elite version of the current codex, or something along those lines. I mean really who gives a shit about some nobodies that accomplished nothing. I mean loyalist chapters are almost all former legions(Expect maybe the black templar, but they have more or less gotten the sisters of battle treatment at this point), while these idiots are just a bunch of nobodies relatively speaking.
> 
> Its like if they suddenly released a codex flesh tearers for the loyalists.


Correction: Templars were IF's First Company and were forced to split via Guilliman's Heresy. They have just as much claim to First Founding as any other Chapter who doesnt have any original members after ten thousand years. But yeah, soft squat.

To everything else, 100% agreement. Its a sad day for the customer base when you clamor non-stop for something and are given the exact opposite.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Stop the moaning chaps just because GW didnt release your toys this time round doesnt mean your toys have been forgotten forever, truth is alot of the legion stuff has had its time in the limelight and its someone else's turn to take a bow, given the speed they are pumping out data slates and companions and codexs and the obscure shite they have covered already it's only a matter of time before GW pump out some legion love.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> As I'm pretty sure GW has said...
> 
> Shut the fuck up about Legions. You want Legions, bring Cult Troops, or play 30k. The focus on Chaos Space Marines is the warbands, not the Legions.
> 
> I think it all looks pretty sweet, and should unlock some pretty cool builds.


It's a fair enough argument, even if it is presented in a somewhat abrasive way. Warbands are to CSMs what Chapters are to SMs.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Hey, for all we know, that Long War supplement is on it's way later this month.

There was a LOT of detail to that rumor.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Ok. 

I also would like to add.. Basically the Black Leagion supplement is about a Chosen Army! This one is Demonically Possessed Army (their are rules to make the lord as Possessed, gets the possessed traits, Deamon, It will not die and few other special rules) 

Its very fun for that type of thing!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I have to agree with bits here. 

While I would love a codex for my Iron Warriors, I don't see codex: crimson slaughter as it's antithesis. 

Besides as the man said, at the rate GW are producing supplements there may be many things in the works. Especially if GW have really given up on internal/competitive "balance" as a design goal (and signs are that they have) then there really isn't a limit on what they might release - what ever will enrich the setting and make GW money is fair game. 

Clearly, from the latest raft of releases, competitive and internal army balance aren't really a consideration. Everything can be widely allied and therefore more likely to sell.

The broadening allies also greatly expands the meta game by adding do many more options.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Uveron said:


> Ok.
> 
> I also would like to add.. Basicly the Black Leagion supliment is about a Chosen Army! This one is Deamoncly Possessed Army (their are rules to make the lord as Possessed, gets the possessed traits, Deamon, It will not die and few other special rules)
> 
> Its very fun for that type of thing!



That sounds.... Incredibly cool actually. I have been working on a Shrine Knight Army, ala Final Fantasy Tactics. Those rules sound perfect


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> That sounds.... Incredibly cool actually. I have been working on a Shrine Knight Army, ala Final Fantasy Tactics. Those rules sound perfect


I was very happy with it, decided not to get it as only have limited funds and needed another unit but in a few months I will be adding it to my collection.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From the March 1 White Dwarf, Jervis Johnson is talking about all the opportunities the digital supplement/codex format has opened up for him and GW, on page 9:



> You see, sad man that I am, I really enjoy writing rules books. I love coming up with scenarios, and new ways to play games, and I have found it wonderfully liberating to know that I can now get those things out to a wider audience. Don't let management know, but it has given me just the excuse I needed to finish off projects I have been wanting to write for years, but couldn't justify in the past.


Doesn't mean, one way or the other, that we're getting all the supplements we want, but there's no reason for the flow to be cut off. There is still hope, and the Crimson Slaughter book will probably be pretty cool.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am pretty excited about all this, I am still building a second chaos army so Im going to hold off preordering too


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Kreuger said:


> I have to agree with bits here.
> 
> While I would love a codex for my Iron Warriors, I don't see codex: crimson slaughter as it's antithesis.
> 
> ...


I guess I am just dismayed that yet again GW are simply ignoring what the gamers want - i.e. Legion specific Codex - in favour of milking the fan boys of £30 a pop with some shite Jervis Johnson made up to justify his existence. If you are going to devote time and energy to something, do it towards something that furthers the hobby and would still sell like blow jobs from Megan Fox.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

On the plus side, at least the crimson slaughter codex makes bringing possessed a less retarded idea. Which is great as the models are nice enough to want to bring them, its kinda of sad though that it took a entire supplementary codex to make it happen.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> That sounds.... Incredibly cool actually. I have been working on a Shrine Knight Army, ala Final Fantasy Tactics. Those rules sound perfect


wot?

details would be nice as that sounds intresting.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> wot?
> 
> 
> 
> details would be nice as that sounds intresting.



Basically it's a "knights turned demon" army. Lots of possessed, gift of mutation, and infantry. Much the way the Shrine Knights became the Lucavi


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I like that idea, Ein. Hope to see it some day.


----------



## whittsy (Feb 8, 2013)

LukeValantine said:


> On the plus side, at least the crimson slaughter codex makes bringing possessed a less retarded idea. Which is great as the models are nice enough to want to bring them, its kinda of sad though that it took a entire supplementary codex to make it happen.





Nordicus said:


> To supply the new supplement, a new battleforce is also available. It contains the following models:
> - 10 Chaos Space Marines
> - 5 Terminators
> - 1 Terminator Lord
> ...



So, a lot of thought has gone into this.... If the Crimson Slaughter codex/supplement is about (vaguely) making possessed a viable unit, which is cool, because the unit SHOULD actually be good for who/what they are, but what doesn't make sense is the battleforce that comes out with the codex.... Terminators + Termi lord? 5 raptors? a Rhino? The termis don't seem to fit here, am I wrong? Correct me if I am. Termi Lord might be ok, but in my last statement, he kinda is pointless. Keep Kranon The Relentless, he is the chapter master of the Crimson Slaughter. The raptors, good if it was a Night Lord release, swap them for possessed! CMON! The rhino might be a bit farfetched to question but... possessed can't take a rhino as transport, so why have it? For the marines I guess, still kinda meh. Either way I'm interested in looking at this new supplement for its fluff/rules/etc but I don't think GW put as much effort into this as they should have....


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Not sure if GW intends for that battle force to be a representation of the CS, or if the red paint job is just to liven things up. There's another battle force up of all possessed too.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

venomlust said:


> I like that idea, Ein. Hope to see it some day.



Sorry for the DP, posting from y phone and don't know how to edit in quotes.








sorry about the orientation.

and










I am adding tacticals and possessed next. And then a daemon prince.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Einherjar667 said:


> Sorry for the DP, posting from y phone and don't know how to edit in quotes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember those!  I meant new stuff using the new releases/stuff. They're still cool, though.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

So here's something interesting from a teaser thing that I never noticed:










With all those "artifacts" listed in the description, maybe I was wrong about Kranon not having updated rules versus the Dark Vengeance set. Note the Sigil of Corruption, which is not what he's equipped with as per the Dark Vengeance rules. The other possibility is that this is just a regular Chaos Lord, not Kranon the unique independent character. 

The fact that he's a "Chaos Lord" equipped with that list of artifacts leads me to believe that those are the names of some of the new artifacts in the book, and this picture is just an example of how you can "make" Kranon. Really, though, all he's ever been is a normal Chaos Lord with a name. He doesn't have any unique gear or rules in DV, so this is a chance to make him feel like more than that, I suppose.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

It would be cool to see some named charaters, sort of like the Farsight Enclaves book had.

If there are no other supplements this wave, I am definitely picking this book up. i am still hoping for that Long War book to show up though. :/


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought the new White Dwarf and pre-ordered this stupid book while I was there. I know I'm gonna like it a lot, even if the rules suck. I still plan to buy the Black Legion book eventually, but damnit if $50 doesn't seem better spent on minis.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I feel the same way, I came close to getting the BL book. But I want to see how/if the new Chosen look first.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, good call. No real evidence of those so far. 

I sort of doubt we'll get a fully-inclusive Chosen kit due to the sheer number of upgrades/wargear variations. They're not going to give us 5 of each close combat weapon type, 5 of each special weapon, and 1 of each heavy weapon available to the squad.

I'm not being sarcastic, I just think the value would be way too good for the cost of a 5 infantry box, unless it's over $50. (I mean, not really, because we're talking about little pieces of fucking _plastic_, but that's how it is. That's all that needs to be said.)

Now, I could see a $50 Chosen "upgrade" kit that includes all the gear options, to be used in combination with a standard CSM infantry squad.

However, if we're getting a wonderfully sculpted 5-man Chosen box, I could see them including 1 or 2 of each option. That way, when we inevitably buy 2 so we can have a unit that fills up a Rhino (hehehe), we'll have almost everything we need.

This is all pure out-of-my-ass speculation, but who knows? I look forward to being knocked onto my ass by a fully-inclusive kit and admitting how wrong I was.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yeah, the concept of a Chosen kit is awfully good to be true as you'd get some awesome wargear. But there are at least some analogs that the SM and DA. I see it as a CSM command box. But who knows.


----------



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

The thing about the chosen kit (potentially) is just look at the sternguard kit. You get all you need in that box. As for the heavy weapons again potentially if havocs get a box also then that is sorted that way.

The new battleforce strikes me as odd. The old one is actually more fitting with the Crimson Slaughter. You got 3 bikes, 10 marines, a rhino and 5 possessed. They could have just thrown two of them together and sold it for £140 and called it done. Would certainly have been a better idea


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

I've ordered the CS book and a helbrute. Now I play the waiting game...till thursday 

Is anyone buying the ltd ed version? all the fun of the cs book for twice the price?


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

I ordered the big one >.> I wanted it.....so yeah, I'll tell you people if it starts talking to me, or demanding blood...


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Cool 
From what I read online from GW, it sounded like it had a heat sensitive demon showing face type cover - you'll have to take a photo or two if thats the case 

I can't stretch that far because I think my wife would give me a walletectomy. And then maybe jump on my fingers...


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Gret79 said:


> I can't stretch that far because I think my wife would give me a walletectomy. And then maybe jump on my fingers...


Must... avoid... tasteless... pun!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Do it!:crazy:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

GW is really trying to milk my wallet lately. Well this is another one for me to pick up for TWG I suppose.

Guess we're moving to a release a week schedule. Assuming they can keep this pace that is.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Zion said:


> GW is really trying to milk my wallet lately. Well this is another one for me to pick up for TWG I suppose.
> 
> Guess we're moving to a release a week schedule. Assuming they can keep this pace that is.


I doubt they've actually changed their pace all that much. They're just splitting up what used to constitute a monthly release into four weekly releases and rounding that out with digital editions.

Due to the structure of the schedule, though, it's possible that we'll be seeing two-army or mixed wave months more often.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Adramalech said:


> I doubt they've actually changed their pace all that much. They're just splitting up what used to constitute a monthly release into four weekly releases and rounding that out with digital editions.
> 
> Due to the structure of the schedule, though, it's possible that we'll be seeing two-army or mixed wave months more often.


Perhaps. I just know I've covered 2 new codexes this month, and it looks like a supplement and another codex are on the way. Compared to one a month (two at most) it seems like the release of rules has really ramped up at least.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

I would hazard that a dedicated move away from internal game balance allows for a much faster release schedule.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> I would hazard that a dedicated move away from internal game balance allows for a much faster release schedule.


Game balance? That's been "can people have fun with this in a casual enviroment?" since forever.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Just clocked something last night, reading WD. I've not seen it in the thread anywhere. 

Page 27 - paraphrased by me
'Possessed are scoring in a primary detachment'

So no allied possessed troops.
But if anyone has any questions, I *should* be getting this book at about 5pm.

*Barring delivery issues, which has happened before.


----------



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

The main question I can think of is the rumoured artifact that supposedly gives sorcerers divination. Is it true


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, thanks, if you could post some news about possessed as troops, artifacts and warlord traits... thanks!


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

We _will_ tar and feather you if we don't like your answers. In the 41st millenium, killing the messenger is a thing.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

venomlust said:


> We _will_ tar and feather you if we don't like your answers.


*Grumble* Messengers these days *mutter mutter* Don't know they're born! *mutter grumble grumble* In my day.....


*wanders off muttering incoherently*


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

venomlust said:


> We _will_ tar and feather you if we don't like your answers. In the 41st millenium, killing the messenger is a thing.


You'll have to catch me first. :smoke:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> But if anyone has any questions, I *should* be getting this book at about 5pm.
> 
> *Barring delivery issues, which has happened before.


I can never get them to ship my orders for pre-orders early. I'm very jealous now.

But that's alright, I'll be picking up the iPad version Friday just so I can write my review. At least _that_ I can get the day it comes out.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

venomlust said:


> We _will_ kneecap you and set your TV to perpetual reality programmes if we don't like your answers. In the 41st millenium, reality TV still sucks


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Perpetual reality TV shows? 

So thats 'Vulkan's lives' then?


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Sorry guy's, no luck I'm afraid :cray:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Sorry guy's, no luck I'm afraid :cray:


Holy crap. Mine just shipped. :shok: I may have it before Saturday. If that happens I'll review the book instead of the iPad version.

Maybe I'll take pictures too...

And yes, for the first time since GW started doing collector's eds I picked one up. Crimson Slaughter has a design I really like and depending on the book I might be inspired to start a small force of them.

Plus who doesn't want to know what that cover does when it gets warm?


----------



## UndeadKing (Mar 9, 2014)

The cover shows some pics when warm. Not worth 70 quid when they show what it does for free on the video


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

UndeadKing said:


> The cover shows some pics when warm. Not worth 70 quid when they show what it does for free on the video


It's a better collector's ed than the "we put a dust cover on it!" versions though so I'll gladly support this idea in hopes that we get more stuff like that.

So FedEx has my book, but they don't plan on delivering it until Monday. Seriously, what's the point in paying for overnight shipping if they're going to take their sweet time?

Looks like I'll be getting the iPad version as well just so I can do this review.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> It's a better collector's ed than the "we put a dust cover on it!" versions though so I'll gladly support this idea in hopes that we get more stuff like that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fedex did the same thing to me a few weeks ago. And my brother last week, VERY displeased.

But yes, don't scoff at this LE, the better it sells, the more likely they will produce more like it.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-crimson-slaughter-unveiled.html




> This comes from someone claiming to have the book in hand, and details out exactly what the Crimson Slaughter is. As a codex supplement we are expecting two pages of rules, as we have seen in previous codex supplements. The rest of the book of course details out the background and history of the Crimson Slaughter.
> 
> I know from the past I have enjoyed reading these books, and these rules if true, look like they will be worth taking a good look at.
> 
> ...


Not everything is top notch, but I'm pretty stoked about it! I always take units with the mark of Khorne, but it will be interesting to have Khorne buffs while taking another mark with the HQ. I really like these relics, I think every one sounds good to me. That Chosen upgrade is pretty cool, too. Don't roll any 2s! The Warlord Traits aren't half bad, either.

This book doesn't have anything game-breaking, and ultimately that's a good thing. I do like what I see, I hope everything is true! If so, I don't regret spending my money on this supplement at all. Sweet! Forces of evil, rejoice!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Fedex did the same thing to me a few weeks ago. And my brother last week, VERY displeased.
> 
> But yes, don't scoff at this LE, the better it sells, the more likely they will produce more like it.


Yeah, FedEx is like the British Royal Mail of parcel services. I wish GW would just use UPS instead, I've never had an issue with them.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Zion said:


> Yeah, FedEx is like the British Royal Mail of parcel services. I wish GW would just use UPS instead, I've never had an issue with them.


Terrible, at least DHL's reign of terror is over. 1/3 curriers being awful beats 2/4 I guess.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-crimson-slaughter-unveiled.html
> 
> Not everything is top notch, but I'm pretty stoked about it! I always take units with the mark of Khorne, but it will be interesting to have Khorne buffs while taking another mark with the HQ. I really like these relics, I think every one sounds good to me. That Chosen upgrade is pretty cool, too. Don't roll any 2s! The Warlord Traits aren't half bad, either.
> 
> This book doesn't have anything game-breaking, and ultimately that's a good thing. I do like what I see, I hope everything is true! If so, I don't regret spending my money on this supplement at all. Sweet! Forces of evil, rejoice!


I'm reserving judgement, but I don't think this will be enough to sell me on starting a Crimson Slaughter army. I'm willing for it to prove me wrong though. 

Mostly I'm just looking for something to pull me back in at the moment and make me want to find the time to do more than casually follow releases when I have time in my schedule. I wouldn't go as far as calling it burn out, but I do feel I am missing something in terms of drive when it comes to 40k at the moment and I've love something to really hook me again.



Einherjar667 said:


> Terrible, at least DHL's reign of terror is over. 1/3 curriers being awful beats 2/4 I guess.


I never dealt with DHL, and as quickly as I heard of them they vanished so I guess I missed nothing.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I had the most absurd dealings with DHL. I live in Western MA, I ordered an item from Boston. Boston is an hour and a half from me (IF THAT). Nine days later, I try dealing with them. When I explained to them the situation, they told me "Well, just because you live within the same state as the origin doesn't mean it won't leave that state in transit." in order to justify the 9 days it took for my package to never arrive.

No surprise they disappeared and now you see the faded DHL logo on yellow flower delivery vans.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> I had the most absurd dealings with DHL. I live in Western MA, I ordered an item from Boston. Boston is an hour and a half from me (IF THAT). Nine days later, I try dealing with them. When I explained to them the situation, they told me "Well, just because you live within the same state as the origin doesn't mean it won't leave that state in transit." in order to justify the 9 days it took for my package to never arrive.
> 
> No surprise they disappeared and now you see the faded DHL logo on yellow flower delivery vans.


I'm amazed that excuse actually came out of someone's mouth. That's priceless!


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

venomlust said:


> http://natfka.blogspot.com/2014/03/the-crimson-slaughter-unveiled.html
> 
> Not everything is top notch, but I'm pretty stoked about it! I always take units with the mark of Khorne, but it will be interesting to have Khorne buffs while taking another mark with the HQ. I really like these relics, I think every one sounds good to me. That Chosen upgrade is pretty cool, too. Don't roll any 2s! The Warlord Traits aren't half bad, either.
> 
> This book doesn't have anything game-breaking, and ultimately that's a good thing. I do like what I see, I hope everything is true! If so, I don't regret spending my money on this supplement at all. Sweet! Forces of evil, rejoice!


That doesn't seem too bad honestly. I think I'll pick the book up after all


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I have reservations and some hopes about the Crimson Slaughter. I might ally in a Divination Sorc or some such, depending on the wording of the Divination Relic's rules. I have yet to see the finalized new rules for the Possessed, and have heard conflicting rumors as to their random chart, but still can't see myself taking them.

The Chaos battleforce is excellent, though I'd much rather have seen a trio of bikers than those raptors--ah well, were I to buy it, I imagine I'd resell the Raptors. The rest, though, is all useful and engaging.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

venomlust said:


> 4. Gain Divination and can re-roll failed psychic tests. No Deny the Witch bonus's


I'm bringing an allied sorc just for this



venomlust said:


> 5. Cannot be taken by a Daemon Prince. Gains 2+ save and it will not die


Tempting to put on my allied sorc.



venomlust said:


> Gain Daemon, Fearless, and fleet, and gains the Crimson Slaughter possessed mutation-roll a d3.


Put lord in possessed, use allied grimoire for a minimum 3++ going to a 2++ on the right roll.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Tempting to put on my allied sorc.


I'm pretty sure you can't give allies wargear out of your codex like that.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Could I not take an allied crimson slaughter detachment using the CS artefacts?

I'm planning on going Black Legion or CSM for the main part and then bringing a crimson slaughter detachment of an allied sorcerer and some cultists. I'm going to bring as many demon engines as I own and buff them with divination (prescience for Forgefiend etc)


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Gret79 said:


> Could I not take an allied crimson slaughter detachment using the CS artefacts?
> 
> I'm planning on going Black Legion for the main part and then bringing a crimson slaughter detachment.


The allied CS Sorc could use it yes, but the way you phrased the post made it sound like you were giving the Black Legion Sorc the item instead.


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

Ah, fair enough


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Well, the dark gods showed me favor and I acquired my collector's edition earlier today, so I'll confirm some of the stuff posted earlier, if that's okay



> Crimson Slaughter
> Crimson Slaughter can ally with as Battle Brothers with Chaos Space Marines<--yep
> 
> All models in the Crimson Slaughter Detachment have Fear.<--yep
> ...


All and all I'm pleased with the look of the codex, the sleek black cover that has a glowing green picture appear on the back once it gets warm. It had some interesting fluff too, and wasn't exactly what I expected from a slaughter happy chaos warband, honestly I expected more khorne related things. I'm gonna start writing up a list using what I mostly have and use this new dex, it should be fun ^^


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Are they more tragic? That's the info I gathered.


----------



## KahRyez (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, things don't go well for them, it stinks of someone of something pulling the strings in the background later on, and could be true as the cool divination artifact? it belonged to the head librarian that had been taken completely by a Lord of Change of all things >.> so Tzeentch demon up in our happy slaughter marines, these guys are weird.

Also it has a footnote of those Crimson Saber members that chose not to turn(4th captain and 59 members of his company), they ran off swearing that the next they meet it would be as foes. And they are still helping somehow because there are sightings of Crimson Saber heraldry still in service despite the inquisition essentially erasing them from the records.

Also they hate the Dark Angels, and know their secret, lolz....

I am kinda curious about who their parent chapter was, as it likely wasn't the three mentioned in the dex that they interacted with, being the smurfs, DA, and BAs.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

For those who don't have the book I cover it all here: http://www.talkwargaming.com/2014/03/new-release-codex-supplement-crimson.html

That's a lot of optional missions.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Warlord Trait _Maddened Rage_: or, "don't bother making your lord Khornate"


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I really like this book. I'm happy with most everything. Divination artifact and army-wide fear are my favorite things.

The inability to shoot on the one warlord trait is sort of lame, but I guess it's kinda fluffy, for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

venomlust said:


> I really like this book. I'm happy with most everything. Divination artifact and army-wide fear are my favorite things.
> 
> The inability to shoot on the one warlord trait is sort of lame, but I guess it's kinda fluffy, for whatever that's worth.


Yeah, I really dig about 98% of this book. The rumors regarding the Helbrute Dataslate may end up making the army even more fun too.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> Yeah, I really dig about 98% of this book. The rumors regarding the Helbrute Dataslate may end up making the army even more fun too.


Yeah, even if it's just a way to run 3 brutes as a single Elites choice, I'll have exactly 3 of them when my 2 preordered come in and will be playmates for Mortis Metalikus. Probably 2 melta-fists and 1 hammer/scourge. That leaves 2 more Elites slots, for a unit of Chosen and Noise Marines.

Preferred enemy Chosen, which I _really_ like but forgot about in my last post, sound wicked. A unit of Slaaneshi Chosen w/ Icon of Excess + Preferred Enemy seems like the perfect build for plasma spam, and I'm really excited to try that out. Popping a unit like this out of a Dreadclaw would be so much fun, especially if it gets a Drop Pod Assault rule of sorts (not holding my breath). But think about 5 plasma guns and a combi-plasma on the champ. 12 rapid-firing S7 AP2 shots, re-rolling Gets Hot! and 2s. If they get charged, they're fighting at I5 with 3 attacks each. Could also be worth putting a Lightning Claw on the champ so he can win challenges and keep the buff. Clearly, I'm stoked.

This makes me really hopeful that we'll get a Chosen kit. The unit is begging to be used, but considering the ornate mutations of the Crimson Slaughter, regular CSM out of the box just aren't impressive enough. If we definitely aren't getting them this year, I think I'll buy a few Sons of Horus Reavers from FW and kitbash a little bit.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

From the look of things it's more than "just take 3 Helbrutes as a single choice". Helcults sound awesome, btw.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

Zion said:


> From the look of things it's more than "just take 3 Helbrutes as a single choice". Helcults sound awesome, btw.


WHA?!

I can't believe I missed that! Deep Striking brutes sounds great, and who knows what the Helcult thing will ultimately be. If a unit of Cultists can join with a Helbrute, I will cackle with murderous glee. They got me. I just pre-ordered it. Be'lakor, Crimson Slaughter book, now this... GW is actually getting my money. Hah!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I just saw it over in the BoLS forums this morning. My curiosity is officially piqued.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Found the third one










In addition I think the Dataslate sounds cool. But so does this.


----------

